# Euro Hinges for beginners - Part I



## Niki (16 Oct 2009)

Good day

I made it for the Americans but maybe it can help some beginners here...

I will refer only to the 3 basic types of hinges:

1. Full overlay – the door fully covers the cabinet frame (the hinge side wall)

2. Half Overlay – the door covers only half of the cabinet frame…used when two doors are installed on one cabinet wall.

3. Inset – used for, well…..inset doors…

All the dimensions are “Plus-Minus” you don't need to be “Super-Duper accurate” to get a perfect fit…the door can be adjusted in 4 axis; up-down…in-out…left-right and clockwise-counter clockwise

On this post, I'll show the 3 types of hinges and the drilling method

On the 2nd post, the actual drilling and installation of the hinges and the doors

Regards
niki


----------



## crazylilting (16 Oct 2009)

Very well thought out. Thank you.

One other tip you could add is making a 4 inch strip of stock the height of the most common doors with hinges inserted into them. then all you have to do is clip on the screw plates and hold up to the side of the cabinet to drill the plates on. Saves hours and hours of tinkering and marking.


----------



## jjc_uk (19 Oct 2009)

thanks Niki very clear and well explained


----------

